# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Verhoogde waarde leverenzymen

## mookie

Mijn zoon (13) is de laatste tijd heel erg moe. Bloed laten onderzoeken.
Hieruit bleek dat hij in het verleden al pfeiffer heeft gehad. Daarnaast waren de waarde van zijn schildklier niet helemaal goed en had hij verhoogde leverenzymen.
Nu moet hij over 2 weken weer geprikt worden. 
Wat houden verhoogde leverenzymen eigenlijk in?
Hij drinkt niet en gebruikt geen drugs.
Wel drinkt hij energydrankjes op school. Dit doet hij (zegt hij) niet elke dag.
Alvast bedankt voor de reacties.
Karin

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mookie,

Vervelend dat je zoon zo moe is, ik heb wat informatie over de verhoogde leverenzymen gevonden.

Deze lever enzymen raken verhoogd bij ziekten van de lever bijvoorbeeld galstuwing en hepatitis maar ook bij virussen zoals bijvoorbeeld pfeiffer. En ook bij bijvoorbeeld alcoholmisbruik. 

Verder is er niet veel over te vinden, maar verhoogde leverenzymen wijzen vaak naar een ziekte mbt de lever, pfeiffer kan hier een oorzaak van zijn, misschien zit je zoon nog in de nasleep van de ziekte van pfeiffer, dit kan namelijk erg lang duren!

Heb je hier verder al met de huisarts over gepraat? Hij kan jullie waarschijnlijk meer duidelijkheid geven waar die verhoogde leverenzymen waarschijnlijk vandaan komen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## mookie

Pfeiffer schijnt hij al een jaar of 5 geleden gehad te hebben. Nooit wat van gemerkt. Zijn we achter gekomen toen nadat hij in Thailand door een strepto of stafylocock zijn bloed in NL werd onderzocht. De pfeiffer is dus niet iets recents. Over 1,5 week wordt weer bloed afgenomen. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. Bedankt iig voor het bericht. :Smile:

----------

